# The Sanctity of Blood



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 4, 2005)

Leviticus is filled with referecnes on "blood." For example:

Leviticus 1:5 And he shall kill the young bull before Jehovah. And the priests, Aaron's sons, shall bring the blood and sprinkle the blood all around on the altar tha tis by the door of the tabernacle of the congregation. 

1:11 And he shall kill it on the side of the altar northward before Jehovah. And the priests, Aaron's sons, shall sprinkle its blood all around on the altar. 

3:2 And he shall lay his hand on the head of his offering, and kill it at the door of the tabernacle of the congregation. And the priests, Aaron's sons, shall sprinkle the blood on the altar all around. 

17:6 And the priest shall sprinkle the blood on the altar of Jehovah at the door of the tabernacle of the congregation, and burn the fat for a sweet savor to Jehovah. 

17:11 For the life of the flesh is in the blood. And I have given it to you on the altar to make an atonement for your souls. for it is the blood tha tmakes an atonement for the soul. 


How would you define "the sanctity of blood" as demonstrated in Leviticus?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Aug 12, 2005)

> How would you define "the sanctity of blood" as demonstrated in Leviticus?




It is separation of blood to a holy use. The pure, innocent blood of one given to and placed upon another, so as to make them holy. 

Interestingly we are never to eat of the blood of any flesh (Lev. 17:10,12), yet Christ instructs that unless we eat of His flesh and drink of His blood, we have no life within us (John 6:53-58). Which makes Jesus' statement here in John a very hard saying for such people, who would have only understood his words in a physical sense.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Picture of the blood atonement of Christ.


----------

